# European Medicines Agency Recommends Authorisation Of First Medicine Specifically For Irritable Bowel Syndrome Constella



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The European Medicines Agency's Committee for Medicinal Products for Human Use (CHMP) has recommended the authorisation of the first medicine specifically for the symptomatic treatment of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) in the European Union (EU)...http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/releases/250623.php


----------

